# Pigeon Breeding



## Judge1202 (Oct 14, 2008)

When breeding pigeons how do I keep other birds from messing with the eggs.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Each pair of breeders should have their own cubby. Either a nest box or a separate cage. MOST pigeons will defend their little piece of earth. Nest boxes should ideally have a front on them with a small opening just high and wide enough for one pigeon to pass through. 
Why? What's happening with your birds?


----------



## Judge1202 (Oct 14, 2008)

Every time my birds get ready to swap a different bird gets on the nest


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Do you have a mixture of hens and cocks? More of one than the other? What kind of nest boxes do you have? Sounds like there's not enough space for the birds you have.


----------



## Judge1202 (Oct 14, 2008)

I have 4 hens and 2 cocks but I have two lofts .


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

If the hens are the problem,put 'em in the second loft.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Get two more cocks and take the 2extra hens and put them in the second loft with the 2 new cocks.* GEORGE


----------



## Judge1202 (Oct 14, 2008)

Do you have any drawings for a nesting pen


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Judge1202 said:


> I have 4 hens and 2 cocks but I have two lofts .


I love to see the loft looks like, if you don't mind...Also the birds...

Thanks...


----------



## Judge1202 (Oct 14, 2008)

I have a web page it is www.freewebs.com/judge1202


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Judge1202 said:


> I have a web page it is www.freewebs.com/judge1202


OK, Judge..........I just figured out who you are.  Just can't figure out why you didn't say who you were to begin with? 
Now, got a few MORE questions......you say you're getting your birds ready for the races, however you only have 5 birds and they are a year old. I asked this before and you didn't answer. Are you a member of a racing pigeon club? If so, which one? If you are a member, I'm sure that the members would be willing to help you with birds and your loft for that matter. 
I don't mind helping people out, but I do expect them to be straight forward with me. I've helped a few folks out recently only to have them do things that harmed the birds that I gave them. So, even though I THOUGHT I was cautious before, I've become even more so now. Let's don't play games. Give it to me straight.


----------



## Judge1202 (Oct 14, 2008)

No i am not a member of any thing yet. Ok


----------

